
Ask HN: Resources to Learn Fundamental of MVC, OOP and Functional? - chauhankiran
I want to learn the theory (CS theory) behind the paradigm of MVC, OOP and Functional independently from any particular programming language (Although it is ok, if language is used as example but not as a main stream topic).
======
dozzie
> I want to learn the theory (CS theory) behind the paradigm of MVC, OOP [...]

There is none. Those are architectural things, and about that computer science
has nothing to say.

